# iPad Kindle and Nook Downloads



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

I just told a friend who loves to read about ebooks for her iPad and she likes the idea.  Will her iPad need any apps to download from Amazon, Nook, or Smashwords?  Not an iPad person myself.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

She will need to download the Kindle app and the Nook app. Once she registers her ipad through the apps she can download her books from her accounts.  I believe Smashwords books are viewable with any PDF reader but don't quote me on that one.


----------



## Pirate Queen (Jul 13, 2011)

You can actually download PDF's straight into iBooks as well.  I have Kindle and Nook on my iPad, but I tend to use the iBooks feature more, because a PDF can be a much more beautiful and 'near book' experience.

When she goes to open the file from her iPad, it will ask her if she'd like to 'save in iBooks;.  If she does that, a new shelf will be added: Called PDF's (surprise   ) where she will then be able to read at her leisure, enjoying a lovely, full color design experience, if that PDF's maker so choice to embellish it as such.


----------

